# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Universidad de León asesorará al Ejecutivo aragonés en materia de precipitaciones y lucha antigranizo

## Embalses

*Universidad de León asesorará al Ejecutivo aragonés en materia de precipitaciones y lucha antigranizo* 
05-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

El Departamento de Agricultura y Alimentación, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) y el Instituto de Medio Ambiente, Recursos Naturales y Biodiversidad de la Universidad de León firmarán un convenio en materia de apoyo tecnológico y de servicios, asesoría técnica y científica relacionada con la previsión, incidencia de precipitaciones y con la lucha antigranizo.

En virtud de un convenio, aprobado hoy en Consejo de Gobierno, la Universidad de León, que colabora desde hace varios años con el Gobierno de Aragón, aportará una información de gran interés para todas las instituciones implicadas, como el servicio de información hidrológica que la CHE presta a los ciudadanos, al permitir una mayor precisión en el conocimiento de la distribución espacial de las precipitaciones en tiempo real y, por tanto, una mejor previsión de caudales futuros. Esta información servirá, además, de apoyo a los sistemas de lucha antigranizo existentes en Aragón, y para realizar un seguimiento de dichos fenómenos meteorológicos.

Para ello, la Universidad cuenta con un radar meteorológico con sistemas de digitalización instalado en la Base Aérea de Zaragoza, en una torre de 25 metros de altura, así como un software para la observación en tiempo real de las imágenes de radar y el posterior procesamiento de datos, sistemas para el control del radar y otros equipamientos.

MODERNIZACIÓN DEL REGADÍO

El Gobierno de Aragón también aprobó subvenciones a 11 comunidades de regantes para ejecutar obras de modernización y mejora de sus sistemas de riego. Estas comunidades invertirán 1,4 millones de euros y recibirán un apoyo del Ejecutivo autonómico de 581.000 euros.

Entre las comunidades que se verán beneficiadas, se encuentran las de los Riegos de Bardenas de Valareña y Ejea; Salillas de Jalón; Los Llanos de Pina de Ebro, todas ellas en la provincia de Zaragoza, y La Corona de Albero Bajo, en Huesca.

----------


## carryonjutta

El Gobierno de Aragón también aprobó subvenciones a 11 comunidades de regantes para ejecutar obras de modernización y mejora de sus sistemas de riego. Estas comunidades invertirán 1,4 millones de euros y recibirán un apoyo del Ejecutivo autonómico de 581.000 euros.

----------

